# LGB Jumbo Manual Needed



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Gents,

I need a manual for an LGB Jumbo I just purchased. Anyone have a location I could downloaded it from or have one they could copy and ship for a fee?

Thanks

Andre`


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Andre, you can find it at the Massoth download center: 

http://www.massoth.com/index.en.html 

Go there, then to the download center, then 'world of LGB', then 'analog', and you will see it there. 

If you have any problems let me know because I have a .pdf of it as well. 

Keith


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang! Thanks Keith! LIFESAVER!!!


----------

